# Windows 7 x64 Gaming Edition Deutsch



## Janson (18. Januar 2010)

Ich habe eine Frage, gibt es bereits eine Windows 7 x64 (64Bit) Gaming Edition ?

Würde mir sehr helfen, da ich jetzt relativ lange gegoogelt habe aber nichts gefunden habe.


----------



## El_Lute (18. Januar 2010)

Wie kommst du auf son Quatsch?


----------



## kress (18. Januar 2010)

Wieso soll es eine Gaming Edition geben und was soll an der besonders sein? o.0


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Wozu eine Gaming Edition?
Die Spiele schon vorinstalliert, oder was?


----------



## midnight (18. Januar 2010)

Hoch lebe der König der Warez. Ich glaube was er sucht darf man hier nicht verbreiten (=

so far


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Davon wirds aber auch keine Gaming Edition geben.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube sowas gibt es ...
Aber wie gesagt, Hoch lebe der König der Warez...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Januar 2010)

Kalle mei Drobbe!!! Das ist einfach zu viel.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Januar 2010)

Kurz gesagt: Nein, es gibt keine "Gaming-Edition" von irgendeinem Betriebssystem und bevor hier noch weiter rumgelacht wird, sollte ein Mod diesen Thread schließen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Es gibt von Sieben entsprechende Versionen, die allgemein bekannt sind und daran wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern, daher ist dieser Thread eigentlich überflüssig.


----------



## McZonk (18. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Nein, es gibt keine "Gaming-Edition" von irgendeinem Betriebssystem und bevor hier noch weiter rumgelacht wird, sollte ein Mod diesen Thread schließen


richtig und daher jetzt auch closed.

Dem Threadersteller sei nochmals nahe gelegt, dass wir hier keinen Support für illegale Dinge leisten.


----------

